# Sister’s Worldmark Credits Expiring ideas how to use them



## jrogersok (Oct 7, 2017)

My sister has an elite premium account with 45000 points soon expiring.  Couple of questions:

1-if she were to transfer 14k to our 7k account would the expiration date be the same or trigger the 1 year use policy?   Or, would it be better to just have her make a reservation for us so we can utilize her housekeeping tokens since we are out?

2-what would be a fair price per credo to buy them from her?

3-What other options does she have to extend the life of her points or use her points quickly?

Thanks!  I always love hearing everyone’s great advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 7, 2017)

Read through the posts in this thread on wmowners.com/forum to get an idea of the going price for credits:
https://wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67

She can't transfer HK tokens so making the reservation for you is the better choice since it will give you the HK token you need.
There is no 1 year use policy.  That is for credits transferred, i.e. rented, between owners.   The expiration date remains the same.  The reservation needs to be within a year out of that expiration date.   Whoever makes the reservation needs to be sure to call in to revise the reservation if you need to make changes.  In theory, you can cancel and then rebook, but I don't trust Wyndham's IT programming enough to do that; I've lost credits in the past that way.  

If your sister has a 42000 account she can rent out additional credits to other owners.  It's the most cost effective way to save those credits.  You can only transfer in twice your capacity at 14000, but she can transfer out more than that depending on her account size.  Post the other credits for rent at the above link.  

Sue


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 7, 2017)

Go check out wmowners.com.  There is a healthy renting of points in that forum.  I think it is something like 8 cents a point.


----------



## breezez (Oct 7, 2017)

She can book reservations with them 13 months out.   Unlike most timeshares WM Credits can be in a reservation even past expiration date provided reservation is made prior to expiration.   You can also change reservations with expired credits but must call VC and tell them there are expired credits in reservation your cancelling and rebooking as something else.  

Or you can rent as previously mentioned. 8 cents per credit may take awhile, 7 cents per credit they will get snapped up in less than 72 hours probably.


----------



## Johnsp (Oct 7, 2017)

jrogersok said:


> My sister has an elite premium account with 45000 points soon expiring.  Couple of questions:
> 
> 1-if she were to transfer 14k to our 7k account would the expiration date be the same or trigger the 1 year use policy?   Or, would it be better to just have her make a reservation for us so we can utilize her housekeeping tokens since we are out?
> 
> ...


Another option to extend the usage of points up to 24 months would be to deposit them in RCI and use the RCI points you receive in their system in the future. You can deposit your WM points into RCI by calling the phone number listed in the www.worldmarktheclub.com website and clicking on the RCI tab on the left of the screen. The third box down explains how it is done and has the phone number.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 7, 2017)

WM Points do not expire until about 25 months after they are issued. If the Anniversary Date of the Account is November 1 then Points added to the Account on November 1, 2015 are good to use to make a Reservation until November 30, 2017. Your sister needs to plan for more high value trips each year. Also a Reservation made on November 30, 2017 does not have to start until December 30, 2018. Some people forget that the Reservation does not need to start within that about 25 months but only that the Reservation needs to be made during that 25 months. But as others have pointed out she can make Reservations with her Points but in your name or another's name. She does have have to be there at the Reservation but she does have to put the Reservation in the name of the person checking in. Or she can go to the Forum of www.wmowners.com and rent them out. The sooner they are expiring the less people will pay per Point.

If all of your sister's Points are Travelshare Points then her Account may be a Diamond Elite Account. If she goes to the Worldmark Home Page on the right hand side is "Travelshare Offers." Click on this and there a variety of things she can do with her Points other than make standard Reservations. There are Cruises, different City or Country Tours (airfares not included), rent a Harley, Snorkel Trips on Maui, Luaus on Kauai/Maui, etc, etc.

The breakdown in annual Travelshare Points are:
6,000 to 19,999 Travelshare.
20,000 to 34,999 Silver Elite.
35,000 to 62,999 Diamond Elite.
63,000 to ? Platinum Elite.


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 7, 2017)

If she decides to rent out the points, she must do so before the last day of her anniversary month. 
Let's say the points are expiring 11/30/17. She needs to submit the transfer form to WorldMark in time so that they are transferred to the new owner by 11/30/17 at the latest. It usually takes 2 days to transfer, but don't let it get that close. Make sure she has at least 1 week left.

While she "can" deposit the points to RCI, I would not recommend it for a beginner.* The hard reality is, if she was unable to use them in WM, where she can book a reservation directly, she is very unlikely to learn how to use RCI and pay the high fee ($239) in the hopes of making an exchange. What will happen is, the points will languish there for two years, and then she'll be in a panic over what to do at that point, with fewer options. 

*If/when she shows a desire to learn how to use RCI, have her do it as "request first", with no points banked in RCI. Once she finds her desired exchange, WM & RCI will move over the correct number of points.

Her best options are to either rent out the points, or to make a reservation for you, or a combination of both. Then she will be "caught up" with brand new points that arrive on her anniversary date.

If she divides her annual maintenance fee by the number of points she receives per year, she will get a figure between $.05 - $.09 per point. Many people charge friends/family that rate plus the cost of the housekeeping fee based upon the size unit that is reserved.


----------



## jrogersok (Oct 23, 2017)

hudshut said:


> If she decides to rent out the points, she must do so before the last day of her anniversary month.
> Let's say the points are expiring 11/30/17. She needs to submit the transfer form to WorldMark in time so that they are transferred to the new owner by 11/30/17 at the latest. It usually takes 2 days to transfer, but don't let it get that close. Make sure she has at least 1 week left.
> 
> While she "can" deposit the points to RCI, I would not recommend it for a beginner.* The hard reality is, if she was unable to use them in WM, where she can book a reservation directly, she is very unlikely to learn how to use RCI and pay the high fee ($239) in the hopes of making an exchange. What will happen is, the points will languish there for two years, and then she'll be in a panic over what to do at that point, with fewer options.
> ...



Thanks - great ideas and figuring out the price / point is a good way to make it fair to us all.


----------

